# fbdevhw error



## Tralfas (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm new to FreeBSD and this forum, so hello. I installed FreeBSD 8.2 on my laptop and have to play with it as a side project. I'm trying to get X working but I keep getting this fbdevhw error. I read other posts and how they fixed it. I tried looking for the module actually being listed in the xorg.conf.new but it's nowhere to be found. 

Any ideas on how to fix this?


```
(EE) LoadModule: Module fbdevhw does not have a fbdevhwModuleData data object.
(II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"
(II) Unloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdevhw" (invalid module, 0)
(EE) No devices detected.
```

Xorg.0.log
http://pastebin.com/jctfqeY7
xorg.conf.new
http://pastebin.com/yMvGwRGQ


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2011)

The X you started doesn't use the xorg.conf.new you posted.

No need to search for anything, it's all in the handbook: 5.4 X11 Configuration


----------

